# USB-Modem - Server - LAN/WLAN



## JaLeo (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mal so ne kleine Skizze gezeichnet wies bei mir zuhause aussieht.

Ich habs heute den ganzen tag probiert das ich von einem von den Clients / notebooks ins internet komm ohne Erfolg.. -.-

Kann mir vl bitte irgendwer von euch ein paar tipps geben, was ich wo einstellen muss?
Ich hab zwar das gefühl das ich schon alles ausprobiert habe, aber naja..

Wie würdet ihr es machen?

Danke schon mal im voraus

mfg
Leo


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Juli 2006)

Hast du eventuelle Verschlüsselung wie WEP oder WPA bei den Notebooks und Router gleich eingestellt ?
Sind die Macadressen des Notebooks beim Router freigegeben, bzw eingestellt dass neue Mac Adressen zugelassen werden ?
Sind Gateway und DNS bei den Notebooks korrekt eingestellt ?
Wie siehts mit IP und Subnetmask aus?

Welchen Router hast du ?


----------



## JaLeo (16. Juli 2006)

Hoi,

Danke für deine Antwort.. 
Also, das WLAN funktioniert schon einwandfrei.. das internet geht halt noch nicht von den Notebooks aus.
Mittlerweile hab ich die routerfunktion ausgeschalten und RAS und ROUTING beim Server eingeschaltet. Hab jetzt allen Notebooks fixe IPs gegeben und allen als Standardgatway die IP vom Server gegeben.

Also hab die normalen IPs halt 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.254 und subnet is 255.255.255.0.

Ich hab nen Netgearrouter mit Uplink und 4 Ethernet anschlüssen.
joa..

Und der Server hängt Nicht im uplink sondern im normalen Netz.

Die Internetfreigabe die ich auf dem server erstellt hab kann man auf den Notebooks sehn, aber raus kann man nicht bzw. verwenden kann man sie nicht.


----------



## yan1 (16. Juli 2006)

Wie siehts mit dem DNS Server aus?

Gib mal im Browser http://66.249.85.99 ein, wenn dies funktioniert, liegts nur mehr am DNS Server


----------



## JaLeo (16. Juli 2006)

Noe, geht nicht..

habs angepingt: => Zielhost nicht erreichbar.

HmZ.. schon langsam dreh ich durch mit dem blöden USB-Modem.. -.-


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Juli 2006)

Hast du auch DNS auf die Router IP Gestellt ? ( bei mir muss das so sein )

Welche IP hat der Router selbst ( kenn leider die Netgeargeräte nicht ).
Kannst du das "Controlpanel" vom Router über Wlan mit den Notebooks erreichen ? Oder den Router anpingen ?


----------



## JaLeo (17. Juli 2006)

Wie gesagt, WLAN funktioniert einwandfrei..

also der router hat die IP 192.168.1.50.
Kann ihn ansprechen und anpingen.

Hab DHCP ausgestellt, und eig. alle eigenschaften ausgeschalten.

DNS hab ich gar keinen eingestellt.


----------



## yan1 (17. Juli 2006)

Kannst du den Server auch pingen

Achja, bezüglich " DNS hab ich gar keinen eingestellt."
Das musst du aber einstellen, sonst kannst du die Adressen nicht auflösen, aber wenn du noch nicht mal ins Internet per IP Adressen kommst, kanns an dem nicht liegen, irgendwann wirst du ihn trotzdem brauchen


----------

